# Appaloosa...Let me know what ya think!



## LadyScarlet (Jul 2, 2011)

I will be honest, I don't know anything about Conformation. My horse is a rescue, he isn't fancy but I love him. I just want to see what you think. When I first got him he was really under weight...now he is a tad fat!!! I have a few pictures of him. Please tell me what you think about his Confromation and what it means


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Cute guy
Nice shoulder and front end
Neck's a bit ewed but that should correct with muscle
Fairly well-formed hind end as well and overall he should develope into a sharp-looking horse!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I would agree with Ruffian on all. Adding that it's possible he has some Arabian in him. HIs back is shorter than typical for appy, his croup is very flat and tail set high, like an arab, and his face is lighter bones than typical appy. I like him. needs improved muscling on the neck.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

I think he has perfect appie markings. I'm a sucker for a perfect blanket with spots.


----------



## stacysills02 (Sep 29, 2011)

Nice tail for appy!!!!


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

First thing that screamed out to me was that he has Arabian in him. He looks a bit sickle hocked to me. Such a sweet looking boy


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Who says he isn't fancy?...:twisted:

He's a pretty nice looking gelding. The only real flaw I see is he is pretty sickle hocked, which is not unusual in Appys.

If you aren't overly familiar with Appys, in addition to a blanket he also carries the varnish roan pattern, so will color out with time.

He could very well have Arab in him - he has a lot of smooth type muscle and is lighter boned than most Straight Appys or Appy/QH mixes. It can be hard to tell with Appys though as they have Spanish roots and Arabs were one of the breeds used to recreate them, so some have an "Arabby" quality about them. If your farrier grunts when he trims his hooves and complains about them being hard, he probably has some Arab in him...:rofl:


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

That's one handsome appy... you did great with him! Glad he has a good home now.


----------



## GreenBackJack (Feb 23, 2012)

I think he's gorgeous! Yea, for you loving a rescue.
If he is Appy/Arab...well then God help you! LOL :shock:


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

GreenBackJack said:


> I think he's gorgeous! Yea, for you loving a rescue.
> If he is Appy/Arab...well then God help you! LOL :shock:


Yup. Yup. Yup. I raised Araloosas for many years. Only an idiot like me purposely breeds horses that combine Appytude with the Arab sense of humor and intelligence...:rofl:


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

I really like him very nice looking and i love his color in my book hes a to die for appy. You did a great job at finding a good looking horse. He should be able to do what ever you want from him.


----------



## LadyScarlet (Jul 2, 2011)

I never thouht of him being mixed with Arab or anything, yep he was a rescue so I don't know for sure if he is or isn't mixed. He was thin when I got him, this is what he looks like now


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

I might also mention he has Paint/Pinto back in his ancestry, as many Appy lines do - most of them trace their splash back to Old Fred...


----------



## ButterfliEterna (May 2, 2010)

Faceman said:


> Yup. Yup. Yup. I raised Araloosas for many years. Only an idiot like me purposely breeds horses that combine Appytude with the Arab sense of humor and intelligence...:rofl:


Tell me more about this cheeky Appytude?!? My girl can be such a thorn in the pasture yet a darling in halter. She takes turns listening to the angel/devil on her shoulders! LOL! Never had an aggression issue but man can she be stubborn!

OP, He looks really content to be with you. A gorgeous boy!


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

He looks really sturdy. Nice horse!


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

He is very pretty. In these pics he "appears" to be slightly camped out, but I would rather believe it is the photos. He has a slightly long face that could be "shortened" w mane and halter fit. Love his coloring!


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

ButterfliEterna said:


> Tell me more about this cheeky Appytude?!? My girl can be such a thorn in the pasture yet a darling in halter. She takes turns listening to the angel/devil on her shoulders! LOL! Never had an aggression issue but man can she be stubborn!
> 
> OP, He looks really content to be with you. A gorgeous boy!


Haha...you might want to start a separate thread about Appytude - it would be pretty interesting and funny...:thumbsup:


----------

